# Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?



## WallerKalle04 (27. November 2007)

Bin im netz über ein angebot der Rolle von Shimano gestollpert kennt jemand die rolle? Shimano Sienna 2500FB!


----------



## wallek (28. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Hallo,

ich hab zwei 4000er zum Spinnfischen !

Kann sie nur empfehlen hab keinerlei Probleme damit!

Laufen sehr ruhig ordendliche schnurverlegung und der Preis war auch sehr günstig!


----------



## Slotti (28. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Moin,

die Rolle hat am Schnurlaufröllchen kein Kugellager, was man nach ein paar Betriebsstunden doch deutlich merkt. Ich hab meine wieder verkauft.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## wallek (28. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

was sind bei Dir ein paar Betriebsstunden???

HAb meine ca 30Stunden gefischt-> Keine Probleme Die Laufen noch wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Danke erstmal! hoffe natürlich noch ein paar meinungen zuhören!#6


----------



## JerkerHH (28. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Moin Moin, 

eine Top Rolle !!!! 

Kannst Du nichts falsch machen!!!! 

MfG 
JerkerHH 

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Also wollte sie zum spinnen einsetzen hab ich vergessen zu posten!#q


----------



## JerkerHH (28. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Ja TOP !!!!!!

Was soll denn das schöne Stück kosten?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

zwei(neu) für ein fuffi!|wavey:


----------



## wallek (28. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

meine beidenhaben auch so viel gekostet! Ist doch super!!
schlag zu!


----------



## JerkerHH (28. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

is ja ganz gut... 

aber nicht mehr zahlen... 

kannsdt Du mir mal den link schicken!!??!!!


----------



## karl_sorglos (28. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Ich nutze die Sienna seit August zum mittleren Spinnfischen, im Schnitt ca.20-30h m Monat. Für diesen Preis eine Top-Rolle, ich bin zufrieden. Wenn die Rolle bis nächsten August durchhält, hat sie ihr Geld verdient#6

Für das schwere Spinnfischen oder Einsätze ab 20h pro Woche würde ich aber zu anderen Modellen des Herstellers raten.

#h


----------



## degl (28. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Hi,

hab mit der 4000er schon 3 X auf nem Kutter mit ner 50gr.Dorschbombe gefischt und auch gut gefangen,machte sie ohne Pobs mit.
Denke aber,das sie andauerndes Pilkfischen eher nicht mag,
irgendwie merkt man das sie nicht ganz mit den teuren Shimanos mitkommt................aber Süsswasser-Spinnfischen#6

gruß degl


----------



## Nuphar_lutea (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

#h

Habe ebenfalls die 4000er zum Spinnfischen. Bin echt zufrieden mit dem Teil, für das Geld ist die Rolle top!


----------



## Cobra HH (1. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

habe auch die 2500 FB ausser das sie gleich mässig aufspult kann ich dir leider nix berichten habe sie erst vieleicht einen monat und da wir schonzeit haben war sie noch nicht im einsatz


----------



## Cobra HH (9. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

kann dir aber ostern hoffe ich berichten da angel mit ihr auf forelle


----------



## alligator (14. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Moin, bin schon länger mit zwei der 2500er ausgestattet. 
Eine ist des öfteren beim Zanderfischen und auch schon auf Mefo in gebrauch. Beide werden aber auch gern zum Forellenfischen eingesetzt / stationär und auch Schleppen.
KEINE BEANSTANDUNGEN!!!
Wie immer ist das Süsswasser wichtig nach dem Salzwasser und du wirst deine froide haben.
Alligator


----------



## magic feeder (16. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

ich würde auf jeden fall zuschlagen


----------



## longlongsilver (30. April 2008)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

die rolle ist top!
ich hab die 2500fb schon ca. 1 jahr und benutze sie zum leichten winkelpicken.
hab schon eineige karpfen damit gezogen und die rolle hält immer noch.

gutes teil und sehr zu empfehlen, auch der preis


----------



## Khaane (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Finger weg von dem Schrott, man kann so gut wie keine Billigrolle eines Herstellers empfehlen.

Die einzig brauchbare Rolle wäre vllt. eine Ryobi Ecusima. Kriegt man teilweise auch schon für 30 €.

Als stationäre Grund- bzw. Posenrolle gehen solche Rollen noch durch, aber sicher nicht zum Spinnfischen.


----------



## Zentrio (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

hallo, ich hol mal den alten wieder raus da ich auch interresse an der rolle habe, bei ebay bekommt man z.b. aus kanada inklusive versandt 3 dieser rollen für nicht mal 60€, nun ist aber die frage was ich machen kann wenn sie mal kaputt geht...
was mich daran reizt is das ich nach deutschen preisen eine kostenlos bekommen würde.
so könnte ich eine rolle auf forelle auslegen.
qualitativ dürfte es ja keinen unterschied geben gehe ich mal von aus.
vieleicht bekomme ich als anfänger noch ein paar tips zum rollenkauf, da ich mit meiner ersten rolle von B-Richi (glaube so heißt die marke) voll daneben gegriffen habe, nach 5 stunden forellen angeln am teich und einem fang hat die rolle die grätsche gemacht...
naja und nun brauche ich ersatz, und irgendwie bin ich mittlerweile davon ab das es umbedingt eine freilaufrolle sein muss. 
für meine Spin rute habe ich auch schon die 4000er sienna, habe jedoch auf grund des wetters noch nicht mit angeln können da die teiche dicht sind, jedoch macht sie wirklich einen guten eindruck.
MFG
Zentrio


----------



## Baraccus (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Habe selber seit 2 Jahren 2 siennas (2500er). Sie liegen etwa im Bereich der Catana/Nexave aber um einiges günstiger... für das Geld also zu empfehlen.
Und das sie kein Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen haben ist nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil... das Röllchen funzt gut und rostet wenigstens nicht. (Angel viel im Brackwasser.)


----------



## Zentrio (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

hey danke, ich hoffe das ich nun mit meiner bestellung die ich heute abend tätige keinen fehler mache.
die große die ich habe ist auf jeden fall gut in der bedienung, und warum sollte ich jetzt noch mal ein risiko eingehen und wieder irgend eine rolle kaufen wenn ich bei ihr weiß was ich habe...


----------



## Algon (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Hallo,

als alter Shimano Fan halte ich von  keiner der  P3 Rollen was. Aber für den Preis kann man nichts sagen, da kann man sich auch alle zwei Jahre ne neue kaufen. Der Preis ist gut.

MfG Algon


----------



## 0815 Fischer (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

es gibt ja auch noch die shimano sienna fd, die hat glaube ich den gleichen inhalt aber is halt nur optisch ein bissl anders. weiß da einer mehr zu??


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

nachdem was ich gelesen habe ist die FD etwas anders im inneren, hat das Variospeed Getriebe, wen die Beschriebung der FB stimmt hat diese das nicht.


----------



## 0815 Fischer (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

so wie ich das sehe is die fd auch eine erweiterung, bzw. das neuere modell halt von 2010 und die fb is ja schon bissl älter, nur welche is besser also die fb gefällt mir vom optischen aufjedenfall besser und da sie auch gleich teuer sind|uhoh:


----------



## Fabiasven (6. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Ich hab mir heute die 2500 als RD geholt. Von der verarbeitung, dem Lauf und der Bremse her läuft die super. Ist meine erste Shimano- Rolle.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

mensch mein tröööööt von 2007 lebt ja immer noch:m


----------



## Hechtie (6. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> mensch mein tröööööt von 2007 lebt ja immer noch:m




Ist auch n super Ding, weil dann kann ich gleich hier nach einer Empfehlung für eine gute Rolle fürs mittlere bis schwere Spinnfischen fragen:g wollte so max 120 euro ausgeben darf aber auch gern günstiger sein... Rute wird 3m Spinnrute sein beim WG aber noch unentschieden... vielleicht auch da ein Tipp ? |bla:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

da würd ich schonmal ne 4000er nehmen! darfs auch ein bisschen mehr(rolle) sein! würd ne Shimano Rarenium empfehlen super lauf klasse bremse und schön leicht! preis ca150-160 euronen!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

http://boddenangler.de/Shimano-Technium-4000-FB


passt fast in budget!!!


----------



## Hechtie (7. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten, die beiden Rollen kannte ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht, die Rarenium sprengt aber dann doch ein bisschen mein Budget(wobei mir jeder sagt das man am letzten an der Rolle spart). Die Technium sieht schon ziemlich interessant aus(vor allem das Gewicht, 0.35mm muss es schon sein). Hm ich denk mal eine Rolle ab 100 Euro wird es auf jedenfall, denn zumindest das ist dann auch das teuerste wenns mal ersetzt werden muss und da will ich nicht nur wegen des Preises auf Langlebigkeit und Qualität verzichten. Mal gucken ob ich nette Angebote für die finde :m

Nochmal danke für die Tipps !!!


----------



## HBaerbel (3. September 2010)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Hallo,

ich hab seit nem guten Jahr etwa die 1000er Sienna zum leichten Spinnfischen. Die hat schon einige Drills überstanden. Allerdings macht inzwischen der Schrufangbügel Probleme, da er oft nicht sauber bis zum Anschlag zurückklappt und dann die Schnur nicht gleichmäßig aufgewickelt wird. Hab die ganze Mechanik mal auseinandergenommen, gereinigt, gefettet und geölt. Es geht nun besser, allerdings auch nicht perfekt. 
Da hier jemand schrieb, die sienna hätte kein kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen, meine 1000er FB hat ein Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen. 
Parallel dazu fische ich auch noch mit einer Ryobi Ecusima 3000, welche etwa im gleichen Preissegment liegt. Mit dieser Rolle bin ich rundum zufrieden und kann sie nur empfehlen. 

Hab mir gerade von der 2010er Serie die 2500er Sienna geholt und werde sie statt der 1000er einsetzen. Mal schauen was die neue Serie an Verbesserungen mitbringt.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## cluemenati (3. September 2010)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

Die Technium gibbet doch bei A&M Angelsport für nur 99€. Ist ein super preis oder nicht?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*

auch ein guter preis!#h


----------



## Hasti93 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Shimano Sienna 2500FB kaufen oder lieber lassen?*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> zwei(neu) für ein fuffi!|wavey:



Wo sind sie zu Kriegen ?


----------

